# Stila FOLDS/ Files Bankruptcy



## FemmeFatale (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All, have a friend who works for stila in the corporate offices here in NYC and just let me know today they are no more. They folded and shut down, that is why they were having all those crazy sales on hautelook.com and gilt groupe!

Just thought I would let you all know if there is anything you all love I would start stocking up now!!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 3, 2009)

Just found an article about this on a fashion blog run here in NYC... I hope some brand swoops in and helps, its sad news.

Fashionista - Fashion Designers, Models, Shopping, Style - Stila Goes Bankrupt?


----------



## moopoint (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow. 
RIP Stila. We will miss you


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moopoint* 

 
_Wow. 
RIP Stila. We will miss you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Crazy right? Too bad because I really enjoy some of thier shadows.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 3, 2009)

awww I'll drink one to stila this weekend when I go out.  DAyum didnt they come out with the barbie stuff too? dayum that stinks


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

Who? 

j/k


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Apr 3, 2009)

Shut. Up.  What am I going to do for lipgloss????? Bronzer that doesn't sparkle??? Super cheap gift sets??? I am sorry, a world without kitten just is not the kind of world I want to live in....


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow.  Sorry to hear that.  That line has some great products, and a world with no Kitten eyeshadow?  Say it isn't so.


----------



## tepa1974 (Apr 3, 2009)

Maybe that is the reason why their website has been down for a few days.....


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

wow.  that's crazy.  i didn't care that much for stila because i am ocd and like all my stuff from a couple brands -- but i do remember their e/s as great qualiity!!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Who? 

j/k_

 
ha true but still its sad, the recession is hitting retail, fashion and beauty hard in the city. I was never a huge fan of stila other than the e/s. I met Jeanine Lobell quite a few times.


----------



## User38 (Apr 3, 2009)

RIP -- a product of the economy.  Too bad they had great products but it's a cruel world now for non essential business. Too many brands, fewer buyers.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Wow.  Sorry to hear that.  That line has some great products, and a world with no Kitten eyeshadow?  Say it isn't so._

 
Kitten and starlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess i will stock up on a few of those, there will be major price reductions soon.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

Yep I will buy some at discount for sure


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Apr 3, 2009)

This really sucks!! I literally just bought their pressed powder foundation and the Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer and LOVE both!! I guess I'd better stock up too!! Any idea if they will be having sales at Sephora on the stuff?? That's the only place around me that I can get this brand.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_This really sucks!! I literally just bought their pressed powder foundation and the Illuminating Tinted Moisturizer and LOVE both!! I guess I'd better stock up too!! Any idea if they will be having sales at Sephora on the stuff?? That's the only place around me that I can get this brand._

 
I am sure Sephora will be slashing prices soon. i know you can get it on Ulta. Also check Hautelook.com, I know they were havin a sample sale on it. Def stock up if you are in love with the brand.


----------



## HustleRose (Apr 4, 2009)

Fashionista - Fashion Designers, Models, Shopping, Style - Stila Goes Bankrupt?
*
UPDATE: Stila finally just got back to us, and they say that they’re “not going bankrupt” but “refinancing”. We asked what that means, and they said it means that they’re “reassessing their funds”…*


----------



## NeonKitty (Apr 4, 2009)

Now we know why MAC is coming out with so aggressively with attractive launches, it has to be done just to survive in this market. There is less collective expendable income for cosmetics so there's bound to be more fighting over the remaining consumer base.


----------



## Ziya (Apr 4, 2009)

you'd think that would stop them from jacking their prices up every year...


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 4, 2009)

Well hold on here - filing for bankruptcy does not always mean the closing down of a line of cosmetics. Granted, this isn't good news for the company, but until we hear an official statement that Stila won't be making products anymore, period, then I wouldn't freak out just yet.

...I REALLY HOPE they'll still be around in July when the first Sephora store opens in Vancouver.


----------



## Ziya (Apr 4, 2009)

I agree! It would be more convenient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've always wanted to try their kohl pencil. Have you been to Beauty Mark, Gigiopolis? they sell Stila there...so we don't have to walk by the Sephora construction all drooly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh wait, that was me....:$ LOL 
Are you coming to the Canadian Makeup Show btw? BlindPassion and I are meeting up for it!! You should come too


----------



## cloudsweare (Apr 4, 2009)

Seems like I'll have to stock up on the convertable colors.

This sucks. The economy sucks.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 4, 2009)

And they haven't launched their summer collection yet...

Honestly, I saw it coming that something like this was going to happen. Stila was always going on sale on beautycrunch and at Nordstroms Rack, to prices that were even cheaper than drugstore cosmetics. Also, their marketing just isn't that great in my opinion. I think with a lot of their products, are too "safe". Most of the eyeshadows aren't that pigmented and cater to folks who like their eyeshadows to be sheer. 

As I was scrolling down, I thought, "Yeah, I saw this coming... good thing there isn't anything I.... OMG STILA SMUDGEPOTS!" Those are my HG! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 4, 2009)

Damn it.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Well hold on here - filing for bankruptcy does not always mean the closing down of a line of cosmetics. Granted, this isn't good news for the company, but until we hear an official statement that Stila won't be making products anymore, period, then I wouldn't freak out just yet.

...I REALLY HOPE they'll still be around in July when the first Sephora store opens in Vancouver._

 
Of coure filing chapter 11 doesnt automatically mean you are closed. I know for a fact they closed thier corporate offices and are aggresivley liquidating now through third party ff selling websites. THAT means they are closing. Plus I have a friend at corp offices.

Obvioulsy, stila reps are going to say they are "reassessing" they always say that untill they sell of thier final inventory. We will see though...


----------



## chaffsters33 (Apr 4, 2009)

This makes me really sad...I love stila!
Where else can you get packaging as cute as stila?
Damn economy!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 4, 2009)

I wanted to try their kajal eyeliner, their convertible color, and their smudgepots...


----------



## rbella (Apr 4, 2009)

Fug.  I love Stila.


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_I agree! It would be more convenient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've always wanted to try their kohl pencil. Have you been to Beauty Mark, Gigiopolis? they sell Stila there...so we don't have to walk by the Sephora construction all drooly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh wait, that was me....:$ LOL 
Are you coming to the Canadian Makeup Show btw? BlindPassion and I are meeting up for it!! You should come too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've never been but I know where it is. As soon as I have the time I'm gonna go check it out...especially hearing the news. LOL @ drooling by the Sephora construction site. I try to avoid that side of Pacific Centre whenever I'm downtown because it makes me all drooly as well XD. 

I really wanted to go to the Makeup Show, but unfortunately I've got an English paper to finish writing this weekend =_= Maybe next year? Hope you guys have fun though.


----------



## radarlove (Apr 4, 2009)

What a bummer. Barefoot Contessa is such a gorgeous eyeshadow and I really like their lip glazes. Not an essential brand for me though.


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_And they haven't launched their summer collection yet...

Honestly, I saw it coming that something like this was going to happen. Stila was always going on sale on beautycrunch and at Nordstroms Rack, to prices that were even cheaper than drugstore cosmetics. Also, their marketing just isn't that great in my opinion. I think with a lot of their products, are too "safe". Most of the eyeshadows aren't that pigmented and cater to folks who like their eyeshadows to be sheer. 

As I was scrolling down, I thought, "Yeah, I saw this coming... good thing there isn't anything I.... OMG STILA SMUDGEPOTS!" Those are my HG! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo_

 
I said the same thing.  I also noticed that Stila was bundling products that were worth 100s$$$ for like 40 and 50 bucks. That was a red flag to me.

*So I guess we shall see what the real deal is soon enough.  I do like Stila brushes.


----------



## Reenie (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Hi All, have a friend who works for stila in the corporate offices here in NYC and just let me know today they are no more. They folded and shut down, that is why they were having all those crazy sales on hautelook.com and gilt groupe!_

 
That's funny since Stila doesn't have a corporate office in NYC.  Also Dior has had sales on Hautelook.

I'm sure someone else has already mentioned this but the rumor is FALSE.  I just got off the phone with Danielle at Stila and there is no bankruptcy.

Anyone who would post this information before getting confirmation from the company should be ashamed of themselves.

By the way, the Stila Summer collection will launch the beginning of May.

I hope that helps.


----------



## mae13 (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Reenie* 

 
_That's funny since Stila doesn't have a corporate office in NYC.  Also Dior has had sales on Hautelook.
_

 
Not to mention the fact that beautycrunch also features stock from several other beauty brands. These secondary sellers are a way for a company to legitimately sell off backstock, especially of older collections. Like the way L'Oreal does warehouse sales, or Estee Lauder sells older stock via CCOs.

Stila's presence at these sites is not, in and of itself, an indicator of where they are financially. They may or may not be downsizing or refinancing or whatever, but it's a big leap to go from selling off old stock to bankruptcy.

(As for the site being down, it's been down before when they've done some major restructuring. It's hardly unusual. Or they might have a bug in their system, which is also why orders placed on certain days may have been compromised and therefore had to be cancelled.)


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_And they haven't launched their summer collection yet...

Honestly, I saw it coming that something like this was going to happen. Stila was always going on sale on beautycrunch and at Nordstroms Rack, to prices that were even cheaper than drugstore cosmetics. Also, their marketing just isn't that great in my opinion. I think with a lot of their products, are too "safe". Most of the eyeshadows aren't that pigmented and cater to folks who like their eyeshadows to be sheer._

 
I also hate that in their best of stila collections they only have the foundations in non-brown girl friendly colors. annoying.


----------



## enigmatic (Apr 4, 2009)

The company has been contacted personally and they're not going out of business. I don't know what to think about this post. I can't figure out if maybe your friend was misinformed or if this was purposely just to start a rumor. I'm not trying to attack the OP, promise. It just doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Ziya (Apr 4, 2009)

The OP was just trying to help!! Ok maybe there was a miscommunication, now we don't have to worry about all our fav colors and products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...Live happily ever after...The End.


----------



## RoseMe (Apr 4, 2009)

Even thought the information was false, I think the poster simply wanted to help us (consumers) out with the unvalidated information.  There is no need to be upset about it.  I am glad that the misunderstanding has been removed.  I love Stila too!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm glad that Stila is not going out of business because there are lots of Stila lovers out there and I've heard that their products are amazing.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Reenie* 

 
_That's funny since Stila doesn't have a corporate office in NYC. Also Dior has had sales on Hautelook._

 
Reenie is right.  I was researching on google and their _only _and main coporate office is in glendale, CA. I saw it on the cached threads on stila's website. 

But why would the OP lie? Maybe she ment another office?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 5, 2009)

OMG! No wonder there site hasn't been working for a week or two, it says 'routine maintenance' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This makes me sad! I thought they were a great brand and doing great. WOW can you imagine MAC giving us this horrid news? You really never know!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 5, 2009)

Okay NEVERMIND. Read the rest of the thread! haha

PHEW!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah Stila's definitely not folding or filing bankrupt.  Danielle is awesome and I'm glad Reenie spoke with her about it all.


----------



## ayu5678 (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeFatale* 

 
_Hi All, have a friend who works for stila in the corporate offices here in NYC and just let me know today they are no more. They folded and shut down, that is why they were having all those crazy sales on hautelook.com and gilt groupe!

Just thought I would let you all know if there is anything you all love I would start stocking up now!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Stila in my country (Malaysia) is going to shut down their business. Same happen to Singapore, so they having 50%-70% sale for their items. So i have two feelings - HAPPY for the super cheap clearance sale, but at the same time SAD because there will be no more Stila. I'm going to miss them...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 6, 2009)

I am the original poster and there is a corporate office here, for a fact. Considering, my friend works in the PD office. There might be more than one office, that I do not know....  I have more than onr friend who works for Stila and as of Friday they are all out of jobs. I dont know is thier PR dept is trying to save face right and do damage control.

We will see in a few months if it is a rumor or not... Everyone can believe what they want. I am not trying to "lie" or whatever another poster said, I really dont care to come here and do that. It was to inform you all...


----------



## FemmeFatale (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Reenie* 

 
_That's funny since Stila doesn't have a corporate office in NYC.  Also Dior has had sales on Hautelook.

I'm sure someone else has already mentioned this but the rumor is FALSE.  I just got off the phone with Danielle at Stila and there is no bankruptcy.

Anyone who would post this information before getting confirmation from the company should be ashamed of themselves.

By the way, the Stila Summer collection will launch the beginning of May.

I hope that helps.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You can believe what you want and i will believe what i want. I am not ashamed in anyway because the informationon is valid. I dont know who you know there but my best friend is in PD at Stila. 

I am not goign to sit here and argue on a beauty board. I was trying to give everyone a head's up on a brand going down. Oh well..


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 6, 2009)

I've spoken with their hq, Stila is NOT folding.


----------

